# trasiego



## manutkyvgn

Field and topic:
control de nivel
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Hola!

Estoy buscando la traducción de la siguiente frase:
"controlar el trasiego de agua entre dos recipientes"
y no sé cómo traducir "trasiego".
Si alguien sabe le pido su ayuda.

Saludos,
manuela


----------



## exe

http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/definition/racking
aquí está, pero aplicado al vino (?)


----------



## María Plá

A mi parece que en este caso es "the transfer" porque se refiere al traslado. Esperemos otra opinión


----------



## lauranazario

A mí "trasiego" me suena a drogas... 
él está involucrado en el trasiego de drogas = he's involved in drug trafficking

"controlar el trasiego de agua entre dos recipientes" = control water _transfer_ between two containers

Me parece que la opción de María Plá es buena.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## manutkyvgn

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas!

Estuve investigando y si bien "transfer" podría ser una opción (conceptualmente es eso), no es el término específico que se debe usar.

Ahora estoy intentando averiguar si "racking", como dijo exe, es adecuada.

Si a alguno se le ocurre la traducción, bienvenida sea.

Saludos, 
Manuela


----------



## Lazarillo

A mí "trasiego" me suena más a "ir y venir", a desplazamientos en ambos sentidos... "Transfer" parece tener más el sentido de movimiento en un único sentido. ¿Quizás podría ser "flow"?

L


----------



## Calario

No divaguemos: el principal significado de "trasegar" es mover líquidos de un recipiente a otro. El resto de los significados es secundario.


----------



## exe

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=trasvasar (castellano)
http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=decant (ver acepción 2)

por ahí anda la cosa...


----------



## María Plá

exe said:
			
		

> http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=trasvasar (castellano)
> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=decant (ver acepción 2)
> 
> por ahí anda la cosa...


Me gusta Exe


----------



## Lazarillo

Calario said:
			
		

> No divaguemos: el principal significado de "trasegar" es mover líquidos de un recipiente a otro. El resto de los significados es secundario.


 
Cierto. Se me fue la "pinza".

L


----------



## xururaca

Racking is the correct term.


----------

